# Rubber Ducky Soap



## jenmarie82 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just made my very first rubber ducky soap..the one with the actual rubber ducky sitting on a pond. It turned out really well. I will post pics when i get them.


----------



## Lathergirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics!  I have some rubber duckies, but have been scared to try it   :?


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 16, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## Harlow (Sep 16, 2008)

They turned out perfect  .


----------



## cassy (Sep 16, 2008)

*How to do the duck*

Please tell me how to go about doing this duck on a pond?  I have 3 grandkids and would love to try this.  So cute.  Thanks Cassy


----------



## Martin (Sep 16, 2008)

That is too cute!!!!  

Sonja


----------



## kwahlne (Sep 16, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## cassy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: How to do the duck*



			
				cassy said:
			
		

> Please tell me how to go about doing this duck on a pond?  I have 3 grandkids and would love to try this.  So cute.  Thanks Cassy


----------



## Rebelshope (Sep 16, 2008)

Here is the mold
http://www.moldmarket.com/molds_animals_misc.html


----------



## JessyV (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering how you made the soap so thick on top. It's like soap frosting! It came out very nice.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 16, 2008)

I just followed the recipe I have. You shave the soap on top.


----------



## JessyV (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: How to do the duck*



			
				cassy said:
			
		

> Please tell me how to go about doing this duck on a pond?  I have 3 grandkids and would love to try this.  So cute.  Thanks Cassy



There is a video on youtube that shows you how to make them. It's from Go Planet Earth. Sorry, I don't have the link but type in rubber duck soaps. Hope that helps!


----------



## cassy (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh I see, thanks so much.  Maybe I should buy mine from you LOL.  Not sure I can handle this one???? :roll:


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 17, 2008)

hi jenmarie

That's so nice. I noticed you used coloring this time? 
just what you need on your site!

@ cassy, here's a nice tutorial
http://goplanetearth.blogspot.com/2008/ ... -duck.html


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, I used the coloring you get in the store...I feel bad though because i wanted to stay away from it but it is pretty.


----------



## cassy (Sep 17, 2008)

Dagmar, thanks for the tut.  I have never done the melt and pour I do RTCP.  I want to do this for the kids how fun.


----------



## Rebelshope (Sep 17, 2008)

cassy said:
			
		

> Dagmar, thanks for the tut.  I have never done the melt and pour I do RTCP.  I want to do this for the kids how fun.



How old are the kids? M&P is so easy they could do it with you, with some help,  if they are old enough. The soap is hot, but like I said with help if they are old enough it would be a fun project.


----------



## cassy (Sep 17, 2008)

They are two boys 1 and 5 and one girl who is two.  Maybe the 5 year old?  I have been out around town rounding up everthing I could find to try this soap.  Do I need to put vaseline in the mold or grease them some how?  I have some plastic molds I found that would work for the pond an I have never done melt and pour?  Thanks.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2008)

Yo do not have to grease the mold, just make sure it is a bit flexible. You turn the mold upside down & wiggle it to & fro to break the vacuum seal & it should pop right out. A trick to unmolding also is to pop it in the freezer for about 10 minutes. The cold will make the soap shrink ever so slightly. When you remove it from the freezer the plastic expands w/ heat & the soap should pop out real easy.


----------



## cassy (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks. That helps so much, I will post one of my first ducks.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 17, 2008)

can't wait :wink:


----------



## cassy (Sep 18, 2008)

okay first attempt at posting picture, and my first melt and pour..  Yippee.  Sorry if photo is to big?


----------



## cassy (Sep 18, 2008)

Well dang, let me try again
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 okay that is huge. LOL  how the heck can I make it smaller?  Sorry


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 18, 2008)

Now that is the cutest thing I have ever seen. You are a very gifted soap artist!


----------



## cassy (Sep 18, 2008)

Well thanks to Dagmar88's tut I was able to do this.  I do love them.  My grandkids are going to flip over them.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 19, 2008)

hey cassy
they look absolutely great!
(your grandchildren are so lucky   )
dagmar


----------

